# Can I put a finish over a sticker



## DonOtt (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi folks,

A client has asked me to make a personalized cribbage board for her hubby and sent me a picture of what she is looking for. The tracks are coloured in blue and white and she wants a sports logo in the middle of it. I suggested laser engraving but I think she is looking for colour on the board.

If I purchase a sticker of sorts and place it in the middle of the board (round board) and apply a polyurethane finish over, will this work?

Thanks…Don


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

I don't see why not. I built a bible jewelry box where it stood vertical and the front cover was the front door to the jewelry box. On the side, I had added letter stickers spelling out Holy Bible. I then spray lacquered over these and finished the box in lacquer.
Durability, that is another problem…don't expect the polyurethane to make the sticker as durable as the wood. It will still be a raised sticker.


----------



## thechipcarver (Jan 29, 2014)

I made a pool cue tip once that had a Grateful Dead dancing bear on it. I used a temperary tattoo. I place the tattoo on and let it dry. Then I took the finish and brushed it on. Had no problem with it. Since the tattoo was made of a plastic like matterial, the finish did not soak into the paper like a sticker is made of. Just a thought.


----------



## DonOtt (Jul 10, 2009)

I wonder if one of the stickers you can put on a car window would work? Stick it on, let it dry then brush on the Poly….


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

I think it would depend on the size and material the sticker was made from. A large vinyl sticker would prohibit the finish from soaking through and adhering to the wood behind. A smaller sticker or one where the finish could soak through would allow for greater adhesion.


----------



## TheWoodenOyster (Feb 6, 2013)

I don't see a problem with finishing over a sticker. It sort of reminds of when we tape off area like tenons and such when prefinishing before assembly. My blue tape always takes a finish just fine. I always pull it off, but I expect it would stay there for a while unless it tried to get it off.

What about just finishing then putting a high quality sticker on afterwards?


----------

